# portage update dauert extrem lange

## dagobert2000

Hallo!

In letzter Zeit dauern meine Portage-Updates ab ca. 50% extrem lange!

Habe hier den Kernel 2.6.10 und portage-version 2.0.51.22-r3

Ist das ein bekannteres Problem (hab sogut wie nix darueber gefunden) bzw. welche Daten braucht man noch zur Problemanalyse?

Danke

Dg

----------

## SvenFischer

Wer sucht ist klar im Vorteil, denn das Thema gab es hire nun schon oft genug.

Ja, es ist bekannt und normal.

----------

## Tenobok

 *dagobert2000 wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> In letzter Zeit dauern meine Portage-Updates ab ca. 50% extrem lange!
> 
> Habe hier den Kernel 2.6.10 und portage-version 2.0.51.22-r3
> ...

 

Ist leider schon bekannt. Wenn man /usr/portage auf eine kleine Reiserfs Partition legt, dann sollte das Portage wieder beschleunigen. Ist aber halt ein etwas umständlicher Workaround. 

Ansonsten gilt einfach Geduld - Wenn man nicht bei emerge sync zuschaut, dann kommts einem garnicht so langsam vor.  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

Wenn dein Rechner permanent läuft (und es nich grad nen super wichtiger Server ist) leg dir das syncen doch in die crontab.

Bei mir läufts täglich um ~02:00, da bin ich in der regel nicht mal in der nähe des Rechners, geschweige denn dran.

----------

## amne

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 ist ja schon uralt. Die aktuellste stable Version (.54) sollte merkbar schneller sein.

----------

## Fauli

Du kannst auch Portage mit cdb beschleunigen. Dann dauert das Aktualisieren des Metadaten-Caches nur noch einen Bruchteil der Zeit, die es vorher gebraucht hat.

----------

## SvenFischer

@fauli

Also muß ich dann immer statt "emerge sync" ein "emerge metadata" ausführen? Ansonsten läuft alles wie gehabt?

----------

## karabela

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also muß ich dann immer statt "emerge sync" ein "emerge metadata" ausführen? Ansonsten läuft alles wie gehabt?

 

nope, mit 

```
emerge metadata
```

schließt du nur den ganzen Vorgang ab (portage cache neu generieren). In Zukunft syncst du wie gehabt. In Verbindung mit app-portage/eix läuft das ganze

übrigens wirklich vom feinsten, also nur zu empfehlen!

ps [DUP] zu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-385008-highlight-.html

----------

## l3u

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen: Es geht _erheblich_ schneller.

cdb gehört imo schon lang ins offizielle Portage.

----------

## 76062563

 :Shocked:  wow... das bringt wirklich EINIGES!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch Portage mit cdb beschleunigen. Dann dauert das Aktualisieren des Metadaten-Caches nur noch einen Bruchteil der Zeit, die es vorher gebraucht hat.

 

wow, das habe ich aber wirklich nicht erwartet, das hat wirklich was gebracht   :Cool: 

----------

## Diskus

HAllo,

der Unterschied ist wirklich gewaltig!!!!

wenn er jetzt auch zuverlässig läuft und alle Updates usw. anzeigt ist diese Lösung einfach nur genial.

Diskus

----------

## SinoTech

 *karabela wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Also muß ich dann immer statt "emerge sync" ein "emerge metadata" ausführen? Ansonsten läuft alles wie gehabt? 
> 
> nope, mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm .. was hast du denn gemacht das eix bei dir wieder läuft? Ich bekomme nur Pakete angezeigt die VOR cdb im Portagetree waren. e.g. gcc

```

lagrange sinotech # eix ^gcc$

* sys-devel/gcc 

     Available versions:  [P]2.95.3-r9 [P]3.1.1-r2 [P]3.2.2 [P]3.2.3-r4 [P]3.3.2-r7 [P]3.3.5-r1 [P]3.3.5.20050130-r1 [P]3.3.6 [P]3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 ~3.4.5 4.0.2-r3 *4.1.0_beta20060127

     Installed:           3.4.4-r1 4.0.2-r3 4.1.0_beta20060203

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

Found 1 matches

```

Die aktuelle (und installierte) Version ist gcc-4.1.0_beta20060203. Laut eix ist aber die aktuellste Version die gcc-4.1.0_beta20060127. Selbes Problem bei "wine".

Habe schon mehrmals "emerge metadata" und "update-eix" gemacht, aber geändert hat sich leider nichts  :Sad: .

Jemand eine Lösung parat?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## borsdel

@SinoTech: /etc/eixrc sollte das hier enthalten

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD='cdb'
> 
> 

 

steht aber auch im howto...

mfg borsdel

----------

## Genone

Sollte wohl noch erwähnt werden dass diese ganzen Hacks nicht so ganz kompatibel mit portage-2.1 sind.

----------

## borsdel

nope, sind wirklich mit portage-2.1 nicht kompatibel, aber dafür dann einfach wieder /etc/portage/modules und /etc/eixrc umbenennen/weg - und alles ist beim alten.

achja, und mit portage 2.1 soll ja alles besser werden  :Wink:  (naja, ein wenig hab ichs schon gespürt, aber alles subjetiv)

mfg borsdel

----------

## SinoTech

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> @SinoTech: /etc/eixrc sollte das hier enthalten
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD='cdb'
> ...

 

Ups .. muss ich irgendwie übersehen haben  :Wink: . Sry.

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sollte wohl noch erwähnt werden dass diese ganzen Hacks nicht so ganz kompatibel mit portage-2.1 sind.
> 
> 

 

 :Sad:  Hab mich grad so schön dran gewöhnt.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Also zumindest in dem oben geposteten HOWTO (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_mit_cdb_beschleunigen) ist von "eix" keine Rede. Wie auch immer, solange es jetzt wieder funktioniert ist ja alles in Butter  :Smile: .

----------

## amne

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Sollte wohl noch erwähnt werden dass diese ganzen Hacks nicht so ganz kompatibel mit portage-2.1 sind.

 

Portage 2.1 ist eh von Haus aus schnell - und hat ein paar sehr nette andere Features - ist halt noch ~arch, aber das wird schon noch.  :Very Happy: 

----------

